# Finally, a P228



## hud35500 (May 8, 2010)

After months of looking, I finally found the perfect P228. As much as I love the 220 & 226, I like this one better than either.


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

congrats on the 228, huge huge fan.... my p6 is my daily carry... single stack 228 as it were.


----------



## hud35500 (May 8, 2010)

Thanks. I had a P6 some years ago, but I sold it after I bought a 239. Wouldn't mind another P6/225 someday.


----------



## chessail77 (Mar 15, 2011)

Congrats ...how about a range report later.......JJ


----------



## hud35500 (May 8, 2010)

Put 200 rounds of dirty Russian ammo thru her without a hiccup. The wife fired 45 rounds and liked it as much as I did. Definitely a keeper !!


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Man, you are really lucky. Nice pistol.


----------

